# Which driver?



## fredm (Aug 28, 2008)

I made a DIY sub and am now interested in a DIY speaker. 

I have some infinity beta 20's and am really happy with the sound.

Which driver is at least as good as the ones in my Beta speakers?

I know I can put a really good driver in a box etc. but all things being equal how much would I have to spend on the driver to have a good chance of the speaker sounding as good?

recommendations appreciated

http://www.infinitysystems.com/home...kProduct=Y&Language=ENG&Country=US&Region=USA


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

there is more to it than finding a better driver. Getting the right driver combination, the right crossover (not to be under estimated), the right box and the right driver placement. 

I guess where I'm going with this is if you're wanting something good, I'd be looking at some of the established kits out there. Madisound is where I think you'd find your best choices.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Madisound is good, GR Research is another place to look. I am looking at using the NEO8 planar driver in my next DIY speaker. 

Matt


----------



## krips (Sep 7, 2008)

also look at completed designs at htguide.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.audiokarma.org/forums/showthread.php?t=160535

http://www.audiokarma.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2799812&postcount=1011

http://www.audiokarma.org/forums/album.php?albumid=411


----------



## richidoo (Dec 14, 2006)

I opened up my Infinity Entra One's yesterday, wondering why the woofer sounds so good and the tweeter so bad. Electrolytic caps in the crossover are the likely culprit. They are 5% tolerance and look like decent parts, but the treble is pretty rough. You might be surprised at how good they sound with crossover parts upgrade. Both our speaker use Infinity CMMD drivers which will be tough to beat at anywhere near the price. The cabinet volume and ports are tuned precisely for the original drivers. 

Rich


----------

